# DIY N-EXT



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

I have been looking at some DIY versions of the N-EXT products as I am in Canada and its just brutal to try and get. Mostly though I am just curious.

The values I used are based on these products (all easy for me to buy online and cheap):

Humic 80% powder with Fulvic
KelpGrow Kelp Extract
20% Ferrous Sulfate
Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0) <-- in lieu of Urea and Ammonium Nitrate
Sulfate of Potash (0-0-50)
Citric Acid
Blackstrap Molasses

I have not figured out the micros (eg. matching % sulphur, Cu, Zn, etc.), slow releases and used AS instead of Urea. The Humic powder is use has Fulvic in it, but I am not sure the percentages, so I have also not added any fulvic to these.

I consider this a starting point of discussion, I am very happy to receive comments/suggestions/etc. I am definitely no scientist, and definitely not a chemist so this is probably littered with mistakes. The values I have come up with are for a 1 gallon mix.

I will continue to update this as I work on it further.

Important note: I haven't tried any of these (yet), this was simply a fun exercise in math for me.

Also, ignore the "baby shampoo" SLS is not an ingredient in Air-8, I was tinkering and forgot to remove.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't have time to dig deep into details right now but will point out a couple thoughts.

-Humic and FAS don't mix from what I've read. The iron probably needs to be chelated well to prevent precipitation. Can't confirm that citric acid is sufficient to prevent this. 
-RGS had more fulvic than yours above, which in my opinion could be just as beneficial as the humic. That can be purchased separately but is more expensive.
-I don't recall particulars but I think there is more to Air-8 than that. Quite an intense list of chemical reactions. Read this...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3246&sid=0d284b71deb34356d39e520ef5d5e68a&start=60

In general, I mix these type of things myself because I enjoy the math and am honestly just a downright cheap person. But I'm not convinced Air-8 is one that can be easily created at home.


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you for the comments @Drewmey!

I agree particularly on the Air-8 which is why I started to give up at KOH levels (plus the whole danger of KOH) - I have based these numbers off of the percentages listed on the N-EXT products and I am sure there is a much better process than just throwing a bunch of stuff together and mixing. From the video Matt Martin did, it is clear to me at least the Air-8 secret is in how they process the Leonardite which I am not even going to begin to try to comprehend.

I will do some updates to actually include Fulvic values based on a product I can source. RGS for example is 6% humic, 3% Fulvic, 3% Kelp based on the label anyways.

It is interesting you mention that on the FAS - the labels for all of the "greene products" with the exception of greene effect, only have the Fe as derived from Ferrous Sulfate, but on Greene Effect they specifically call out 10% citric acid (presumably to me as the Chelator) - so it is possible they have done something else while the Fe was "derived from the FS" to stabilize it. I am quite interested in this and want to look into it more.

Another thing that really is bothering me on the label for the liquid kelp I have it is suggested to use within 1 year to maintain effectiveness, I am curious what they do to keep the kelp OK in the mixes so long.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Kaba said:


> It is interesting you mention that on the FAS - the labels for all of the "greene products" with the exception of greene effect, only have the Fe as derived from Ferrous Sulfate, but on Greene Effect they specifically call out 10% citric acid (presumably to me as the Chelator) - so it is possible they have done something else while the Fe was "derived from the FS" to stabilize it. I am quite interested in this and want to look into it more.


The citric may work, I just wanted to bring it up as something to consider. AKA don't just go and make a gallon concentrate. I would test with quantities for a couple thousand SF and then upscale if it works



Kaba said:


> Another thing that really is bothering me on the label for the liquid kelp I have it is suggested to use within 1 year to maintain effectiveness, I am curious what they do to keep the kelp OK in the mixes so long.


I would look for a vendor who sells powdered soluble kelp. I image there wouldn't be much of a shelf life issue if you only mix what you plan to use that day. Below is the deal I would go with in the US but not sure if they would ship to Canada. I would just start asking some of these vendors you see on eBay (whether US or ebay.ca).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-LBS-DEAL...523926?hash=item214e79c516:g:iGwAAOSwAu5a5R5M

Fulvic gets pretty expensive by itself, so even though I can find better deals on Humic and Kelp than is for sale at Kelp4Less....the Humic/Fulvic/Kelp blend is fairly appealing.


----------

